# MIUI Nandroid backup question



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

I currently am running Darkslide-X (.596 based ROM) but always wanted to try out MIUI due to it's unique look and features. Last weekend I sbf'd to .602, rooted it, and then installed MIUI. I ended up going back to DSX (only because I didn't have a lot of time to truly get into the huge array of tweaks/settings that MIUI offers) but I did make a Nandroid backup before switching back. My question is how to properly use that backup as this is my first experience with a 2nd-init ROM. Can I just sbf to .602 again, root, and the load the backup? Do I have to use ROM manager (I have free version) to flash the custom 2nd-init recovery? I have some experience using Nandroid backups, but never with 2nd-init ROMs, so any help is sincerely appreciated. Thanks!


----------

